
Interacting with a home-made hologram - davidbarker
https://www.facebook.com/oliver.pavicevic/videos/10153301784242998/
======
gus_massa
Any information about how this was made? It doesn't look like a real hologram.
Is it an image that bounce against a glass?

~~~
DanBC
[http://uploadvr.com/check-out-this-amazing-homebrewed-
mixed-...](http://uploadvr.com/check-out-this-amazing-homebrewed-mixed-
reality-hologram/)

> This project was a free time project, simple experimenting for future
> applications. There is a DSLR camera with wide angle that transmits a signal
> via HDMI to Blackmagic Intensity pro capture card. Oculus is attached to
> camera, and it takes tracks all camera movements, while Kinect 2 tracks hand
> movements. It’s a quite simple setup. The main problem was synchronising a
> Rift tracking with camera latency. So this part was a little bit of problem,
> and I implemented something quite similar to Oculus time warp and looking
> behind time to see where the tracker was when capture image has updated.
> Latency has to be compensated for by hand for now.. but maybe I will make a
> little latency checker with arduino and a small led.

